# How are we all?



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering how we are all getting on?
I have had a whoopsie week so expecting a gain on Friday, but sort of want to get there so I can draw a line under it!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Lucy same here tbh, had a good start to the week Mond and Tues and then yesterday i was a bad girl, im hoping its not going to ruin my targets to much though.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 16, 2010)

hi lucy. i dont think ive did to bad this week so far apart from a pk of crisps i had on tues  but ive been playing the wii more, over an hour yesterday and 20mins on my rowing machine. monday will tell if ive done well enough though when i weigh myself


----------



## Caroline (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I run out of wont power and instead of saying I wont eat those sweets I said I will eat those sweets. I have a long weekend comming up so I'm hoping next week I'll be better behaved.


----------



## MargB (Sep 16, 2010)

I was doing really well and on the way to losing the 2lb I put on last week - until the cakes arrived at work yesterday!  Oh dear.

Tonight will tell at my weigh in.  Don't think I have put on any more but will try to be really, really good today.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Well - we are certainly all in it together and thats a nice feeling!!
This might help motivate us all - Its 14 weeks to christmas!!!!!! Yikes!
Think I will start a thread!


----------



## katie (Sep 16, 2010)

I was doing so well! My dad suggested fish and chips and I said no  So I watched him have that whilst I had a healthier meal, quite proud... 

But yesterday after a day of good meals and no snacking I went to have a couple of teaspoons of chocolate icecream but then had loads   My blood sugar level was perfect and then went up to 15 so very annoyed by my stupidity.

After correcting I woke up at 2.5 this morning, gobbled 4 glucose tablets and went back to sleep and still woke up about 2.6, so not feeling too good today


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh Katie that sounds horrible - hate waking hypo!! 

One way & another it's been a horribly stressful & weird week since last friday - last weekend what with baby being in hospital I was so stressed I just more or less stopped eating (thank goodness for the pump!), on the plus side I lost 2 1/2 lbs! 

Then during this week I was doing ok til I went to see the surgery nurse to sort out prescription quantities now I'm on a pump... and left having been made to feel like a major drain on resources & the devil child of the PCT   Afraid the diet hit a low point at that time...so will probably be back in square one at the end of the week! *sigh*.


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got my GP / gym referral appointment - 2nd Oct and it involves going to the gym twice a week (that's all i can do as the times have to fit in around work) and am still waiting for my dietician appointment to come through so taking the appropriate steps now to help me shed those pounds


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 16, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> and left having been made to feel like a major drain on resources & the devil child of the PCT



Absolutely shocking, thought you would only recieve that attitude when *trying* to get the pump......


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 16, 2010)

It was the first time in memory when I had to 'negotiate / justify' for test strips etc!  ("How many times a day do you test?!") They want me to get no more than monthly supplies, great in theory but one batch of a few bad days (so more testing or insulin needed) & I'm legging it round all over juggling work, baby, toddler, home etc etc & trying to remember to get prescriptions requested & filled (you can't ask for them by phone apparenty!!)  Not exactly customer focussed...   Left feeling utterly miserable... what a rubbish, rubbish week - feels like the whole world's against me this week!


----------



## tracey w (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I came on to say id sinned, but dont feel too bad as i think we have all been struggling a bit this week.

Had cake this afternoon , felt really really sick after it though,. so that will teach me! Hey guys tomorrow is another day, we will get to our goals, rome wasnt built in a day and all that!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been having a rubbish week.  Just cant get back into it after starting uni on Monday.  Have been snacking all week...  Oh well will start afresh once back from Brum on Sunday.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Right then ladies. We have all confessed our sins and we all know what we have done, but more importantly do we know what we need to do to do well next week.

Here are my ideas:
I will cook a big pan of soup at the weekend and freeze in 5 bags for work next week,
I will plan my meals - and include 2 days whe I eat fish!
I have 2 meals out this week but will choose wisely.
I will stop drinking fizzy pop as I have been drinking far too much and think it is affecting my loss
I will get some early nights as not been getting enough kip!

All simple things but thats enough to kick start me again.

So what are you all going to do........


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

I will sort my portion sizes out and bulk up, im not getting enough carbs

I will stop snacking its getting ridiculous


I will make a big stew on Monday like you Lucy i will freeze it the weather is getting very cold now and i need some hearty food in me


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Portion size is a good one Steffie - I need to add I will only use my personal plate - which is smaller than our normal large plates!


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Portion size is a good one Steffie - I need to add I will only use my personal plate - which is smaller than our normal large plates!



Same here I have a small circular plate whereas the others have the large square plates...I must remember as well as someone mentioned last week about the way you chew your food sometimes i wolf my food down and feel horrible after so i HAVE to do that asap.


----------

